# Wachusett Earth Day Clean-up, May 21st  (Earn a FREE Day Ticket)



## thetrailboss (Apr 12, 2005)

http://www.wachusett.com/festivals/cleanup/

It's on Saturday May 21st.  I'm tossing this in here...will probably be going and dragging Ms. Trailboss so that we can help out.  Clean up the mtn and earn a free day ticket!    

Anyone else want to join?


----------



## BeanoNYC (Apr 12, 2005)

Sounds like a good idea!  I'm going to ask some friends.


----------



## Vortex (Apr 12, 2005)

I might do this also.  I love getting the kids into good environment things.  TB maybe girls scouts could do this. :idea:


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 12, 2005)

Bob R said:
			
		

> I might do this also.  I love getting the kids into good environment things.  TB maybe girls scouts could do this. :idea:



Good call.  E-Mail sent to Ms. Trailboss  :wink:


----------



## Vortex (Apr 12, 2005)

I have to check this out a bit more.  Would anyone want to join me to repesent the board at this?  My wife is bringing this up in a meeting tonight to maybe get a group together with the girls scouts. I have to check the callender, but looks like I'm in.  Be a good way to see the gang one more time in the spirt of winter and taken care of Mother Earth.  Maybe a short hike after. :idea:


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 14, 2005)

This is still on....sounds like fun!  Anyone want to do a hike afterwards?


----------



## Vortex (Apr 14, 2005)

I would really like to see kids involved with this.  Bring your kids.  I'm bringing mine.  Maybe our kids can become buddies also.  Depending on who comes and how many.. a hike will happen.  I know cause I'm hiking.  Come on gang.  Good for the envoronment and you get fed and free ski tickets.  Ya


----------



## BeanoNYC (Apr 14, 2005)

I've mentioned it to some fellow teachers that Ski/Hike and they seem interested as well.  My only reservation is that it's a long drive from where I live.  We'd have to stay over in town.  Putting the feel good reasons for going aside, is it economical to drive (gas, tolls, wear on car) then rent a room for a free day of skiing?  If I do go, it's strickly for the feel good reasons....and of course to chill with some AZers.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 14, 2005)

BeanoNYC said:
			
		

> I've mentioned it to some fellow teachers that Ski/Hike and they seem interested as well.  My only reservation is that it's a long drive from where I live.  We'd have to stay over in town.  Putting the feel good reasons for going aside, is it economical to drive (gas, tolls, wear on car) then rent a room for a free day of skiing?  If I do go, it's strickly for the feel good reasons....and of course to chill with some AZers.



Do you have any friends in the Worcester, Ma area?  

If not, it costs $50 per day to ski Wachusett, so that is the value of the ticket.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Apr 14, 2005)

I try to keep as little Red Sox Fans as friends as possible.  :wink:  Actually ... I have some friends in Weymouth .... is that anywhere close?  It might end up being a wash for the tickets.  A nice day of hiking and cleaning for the free tickets.  I'll break even.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 14, 2005)

BeanoNYC said:
			
		

> I try to keep as little Red Sox Fans as friends as possible.  :wink:  Actually ... I have some friends in Weymouth .... is that anywhere close?  It might end up being a wash for the tickets.  A nice day of hiking and cleaning for the free tickets.  I'll break even.



I believe it is in the general neighborhood.  

I find that meeting new folks is always worth the drive  :wink:


----------



## Vortex (Apr 14, 2005)

BeanoNYC said:
			
		

> I try to keep as little Red Sox Fans as friends as possible.  :wink:  Actually ... I have some friends in Weymouth .... is that anywhere close?  It might end up being a wash for the tickets.  A nice day of hiking and cleaning for the free tickets.  I'll break even.


I think without traffic a little under an hour.  About 20 min south of Boston on rt 3.


----------



## Sky (Apr 15, 2005)

*Earthday Cleanup @ Wachusett*

Hey...Sky from Wa here.  YO! TB...I finally joined AZ after reading this thread (after using the link you posted in Wa's forum...thanks).

re: Weymouth to Wa is probably 1-1/2 hours...maybe more.  Tough travel because your going Northwest.  You end up "stair-stepping", West, North, West, North etc.

Worcester is very close...20 minutes?  For those interested in staying the night...Wachusett Village Inn (just a few minutes north on Rt140/Rt2), you can probably get a good deal.  They are associated with the ski area.  Call them @ 978-874-2000.

The event is a good take, and a good thing to do.  Involving the scouts sounds smart.  Wear something on your feet that's either OK to get wet...or provides some level of protection from wet ground.  There will be plenty of dry ground, but the area around the bases of the slopes will be "soft".

Hope for a slight breeze to keep the bugs in check.  Nothing a little Skintastik (or "OFF" or whatever) can't handle.


----------



## Greg (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: Earthday Cleanup @ Wachusett*



			
				Sky521 said:
			
		

> Hey...Sky from Wa here.  YO! TB...I finally joined AZ after reading this thread (after using the link you posted in Wa's forum...thanks).


Welcome, finally. What took you so long?


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: Earthday Cleanup @ Wachusett*



			
				Sky521 said:
			
		

> Hey...Sky from Wa here.  YO! TB...I finally joined AZ after reading this thread (after using the link you posted in Wa's forum...thanks).



Great to have you here, Sky!!!  :wink: 

We need a Wachusett connection in here...looking forward to seeing you again!


----------



## Sky (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: Earthday Cleanup @ Wachusett*

re: What took you so long?

HEH....we'll talk later. *smirk*  Thanks for the welcoming post.

But with the ski season coming to an end...and the Wa Forum slowing down...and with TrailBoss's recent participation @ Wa...I figured I check in and see how this feels.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: Earthday Cleanup @ Wachusett*



			
				Sky521 said:
			
		

> But with the ski season coming to an end...and the Wa Forum slowing down...and with TrailBoss's recent participation @ Wa...I figured I check in and see how this feels.



Well, things were pretty hot yesterday.  The hiking room will be warming up as well...why not get your rock skis out for one more outing with us to either *Killington* or *Ski Maynia?*


----------



## Sky (Apr 15, 2005)

*Rock Skis*

Trying to get a handle on "replies" etc.

Anyway, I'm done...as much as I'd love to hit Wildcat next week (wife and daughter have vaca).

I've got way too much to do around the house.

Spoke to Cubco this AM about his trip to Tucks and the Cat.  Very tempting.  PLUS!  Your photos of your trip to Cannon were...inspiring to say the least.

I need to get on the bike, in the canoe...in the yard with a rake...*sigh*...but skiing is closed out for me.  I'm very happy with the season.  No regrets!  The new gear put me over the top for "enjoyment" this year.  TIme to move on with spring/summer events...and prep for next season to be even better.


----------



## Greg (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: Rock Skis*



			
				Sky521 said:
			
		

> Trying to get a handle on "replies" etc.


Feel free to post any question in the *Site Feedback & Help* forum. There are many members willing to help. No question is a dumb one. Learning all the forum function can take a bit of time.


----------



## Sky (Apr 15, 2005)

*Forum Functions*

I'll probably contact the Boss for a tutorial when I have the time.

I'll consider getting photo under my handle as I get more comfortable with the functions.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 15, 2005)

Welcome!  I hope you stick around, the forum controls are pretty easy once you get used to them.


----------



## Vortex (Apr 29, 2005)

Lets not forget this event.  If you go you get a free ticket, might make a basis for an AZ outing next winter. :idea:   Also We'll still try for a hike after this if anyone wants to go.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 29, 2005)

Right now the plan is to be at Wah-Wah.  Maybe I'll be armed with a Camera.  Hey Greg, great opportunity to meet the Wachusett Crew :wink:


----------



## Vortex (May 9, 2005)

Roll call 491 views 2 people going so far. (TB and ME.)  Free ticket have a little fun. Grap a short hike after. :idea:   Come on down.


----------



## ChileMass (May 9, 2005)

Bob R said:
			
		

> Roll call 491 views 2 people going so far. (TB and ME.)  Free ticket have a little fun. Grap a short hike after. :idea:   Come on down.



Bob and TB - right now I am planning on being there with my daughter and her friend.  Unless things change, you'll see us......


----------



## Vortex (May 9, 2005)

Cool, I'll have my kids. I'll leave mine with you. :wink:  Sounds like we will have tickets so we can do an AZ night at WA WA next year. :idea:  :beer:


----------



## Sky (May 11, 2005)

*Won't make it this year.  :<*

Just got word last night (final decision) tha #2 boy will be allowed to "walk" for college graduation on the 21st.  

He needs three classes this summer...but WPI is letting him walk with his pals.

So, sorry I'll miss you folks.  Ihope the weather is good for all of us!

Congrats on scoring the tix.  We'll definitely have to link @ Wa next season.


----------



## Vortex (May 11, 2005)

*Re: Won't make it this year.  :<*



			
				Sky521 said:
			
		

> Just got word last night (final decision) tha #2 boy will be allowed to "walk" for college graduation on the 21st.
> 
> He needs three classes this summer...but WPI is letting him walk with his pals.
> 
> ...



Congrats to you and your son.  We will be trying to get a wa wa night out for the gang I would think.  You will ge the 1st PM :wink:


----------



## Sky (May 11, 2005)

*1st PM*

Thanks for making me 1st...and thanks for the congrats.

I hope you have good weather for the cleanup.  This will be the first year I've missed in...4? 5?

Anyway, be careful about finishing up in time to get your food.  Last year the kids and I were close to noon...and the food was wrapping up.

Enjoy the hike afterwards, although I suspect that after a hike up to the summit and a hike down, combined with all the bending to pick up trash...you JUST might have enough of Wa for the day....especially if you go UP Smith-Walton...and DOWN 10th.

Bring a camera in case the view is clear...be sure to take the time to climb all the way tot he summit (beyond the upper lift tower) to drink it in.


----------



## Vortex (May 11, 2005)

*Re: 1st PM*



			
				Sky521 said:
			
		

> Thanks for making me 1st...and thanks for the congrats.
> 
> I hope you have good weather for the cleanup.  This will be the first year I've missed in...4? 5?
> 
> ...



Just bouncing around I would like to get back to your early next week to get a few route options TB seems to have a few also,  Route depends on group that attends.  Thankx in advance.


----------



## Sky (May 11, 2005)

*Route recommendations*

My daughter is not a great athlete and she made it to the summit...nothing anyone will fall off of...but sure, if you;ve got folks with you that you'd rather "entice" vs "discourage", the intermediate hill is great...Ralph's Run etc.

re: Next week....looks like I'm out of town through Friday.  Won't know for sure till tomorrow or Friday.

Savannah, GA


----------



## Vortex (May 12, 2005)

*Re: Route recommendations*



			
				Sky521 said:
			
		

> My daughter is not a great athlete and she made it to the summit...nothing anyone will fall off of...but sure, if you;ve got folks with you that you'd rather "entice" vs "discourage", the intermediate hill is great...Ralph's Run etc.
> 
> re: Next week....looks like I'm out of town through Friday.  Won't know for sure till tomorrow or Friday.
> 
> Savannah, GA



Sorry confused.  what would be the easiest way up?  I have a 9 year old daughter.  She is some work :wink: this will be the 1st real hike of the season for my kids.  We did West Rattlesanke  by squam lake last weekend. Just and hour round trip.


----------



## Vortex (May 16, 2005)

Chilemass, Trailboss any special time good to meet up?  Want to be able to hike afterwards and then I have a long ride up to the Whites.  I have my kids also.  Any other interest here folks?


----------



## ChileMass (May 16, 2005)

Bob R said:
			
		

> Chilemass, Trailboss any special time good to meet up?  Want to be able to hike afterwards and then I have a long ride up to the Whites.  I have my kids also.  Any other interest here folks?



Bob - 

Barring any problems, I will be there.  Have not checked out Wawa's website for mroe details - what time does this start?  

Can't stay all day, as I found out yesterday I have family plans Sat nite and need to be in Natick by 700PM.  Probably have to leave no later than 3PM.....


----------



## Vortex (May 16, 2005)

I was thinking of getting started around 9 am.  Pick up da trash till 11.00ish and maybe eat quick and hike.  Sounds like we could do that and still get you on your way before 3.  That was about my leaving time at the latest.  I figured we could play it by ear.  I wish I new more about how long it take to hike the mountain and best ways. I'll try and work on this.  Anyone who has info I would gladly take it.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 16, 2005)

I've heard from Sky that we should be there early...cause they send us out and back...have to be at the lodge for lunch at 11am.  

How does 8:30am sound for a meeting time?  I'd say we should all gather so that we can go out on the same team :wink:  I'll bring my camera.  

I'd be game for a short hike with you guys after lunch...maybe quick jaunt to the top if we don't go there or maybe take you over to the Leominster State Forest for the quick run to the top of those cliffs...

Weather permitting remember for me...that was the compromise for me to get Ms. Trailboss' vote :roll:


----------



## Vortex (May 16, 2005)

I'm done whinning 8.30 will do.    TB I'll follow your lead on the hike.  Lets keep a couple options open depending on time.  This means forget about my Pm. :wink:


----------



## thetrailboss (May 16, 2005)

Bob R said:
			
		

> I'm done whinning 8.30 will do.    TB I'll follow your lead on the hike.  Lets keep a couple options open depending on time.  This means forget about my Pm. :wink:



OK, a compromise is in order  :wink: 

Want to say meet at 8:45-9am and begin at 9am?


----------



## Vortex (May 16, 2005)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> Bob R said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I said 9 shooting for 8.30 if I'm not early I condider myself late.  See ya


----------



## ChileMass (May 16, 2005)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> Bob R said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bob and TB - 

As I have mentioned, I will have one or two 13-year olds with me, and one day you will realize how difficult it is to get teens moving in the morning, especially on a Saturday.  I will do my best to get there between 830-900AM, but can't guarantee at this time unfortunately.  I could come alone and get there anytime, but I want my daughter to join me, and it remains to be seen if I can get them moving in time.....but plan on us for now......

CM


----------



## thetrailboss (May 16, 2005)

ChileMass said:
			
		

> thetrailboss said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No worries  :wink: 

Worst case: we rendezvous at the BBQ.  

Did 8:45 sound good for you, Bob?


----------



## Vortex (May 16, 2005)

Yes, Kids were the reason I was concrened also.  I'll get them moving.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 19, 2005)

The weather is looking good for the event!  

8:45am in front of the main lodge (side facing the parking lot)?  Will have cell phone on me...give me a ring in the AM gents...


----------



## Vortex (May 19, 2005)

Ok.  Can do.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 19, 2005)

Cool.  Be ready for bugs  :roll:


----------



## ChileMass (May 19, 2005)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> The weather is looking good for the event!
> 
> 8:45am in front of the main lodge (side facing the parking lot)?  Will have cell phone on me...give me a ring in the AM gents...



TB and Bob R - see you boys at 845AM, also.  My duaghter has bailed on me and is off to Newport RI for the weekend with a friend's family. 

PM me with your cell numbers so we can communicate Sat AM......


----------



## Vortex (May 19, 2005)

I have my kids still. pm sent.  We will be there.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 19, 2005)

ChileMass said:
			
		

> My daughter has bailed on me and is off to Newport RI for the weekend with a friend's family.



Whoa...Newport.    Sounds like she knows how to pick friends... :wink:


----------



## smitty77 (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Won't make it this year.  :<*



			
				Sky521 said:
			
		

> Just got word last night (final decision) tha #2 boy will be allowed to "walk" for college graduation on the 21st.
> 
> He needs three classes this summer...but WPI is letting him walk with his pals.



Tell your boy this WPI Alum (Class of 2000) says congratulations. :beer:  It's not an easy school, and he should be darn proud of what he's accomplished.

Remind him of his achievement when his student loan grace period ends and he has to begin repayment.  :wink: 

By the way, what was his major?

Smitty


----------



## Vortex (May 20, 2005)

This is still a going to happen for me.  The afternoon hike may be an issue. I hope not.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 20, 2005)

Bob R said:
			
		

> This is still a going to happen for me.  The afternoon hike may be an issue. I hope not.



I'm flexible on that one.  Chances are we'll be one of the earlier teams, so they're probably going to send us further out...probably toward summit area, so we can take a quick detour  :wink:


----------



## Vortex (May 20, 2005)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> Bob R said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A man with a plan.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 20, 2005)

Judging by the :blink: weather, I'll be up at 6:30am if either of you change your plans...give me a call.  If it is raining, Ms. Trailboss and I will probably have to bail...it was the deal I made with her


----------



## ChileMass (May 20, 2005)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> Judging by the :blink: weather, I'll be up at 6:30am if either of you change your plans...give me a call.  If it is raining, Ms. Trailboss and I will probably have to bail...it was the deal I made with her



TB/Bob - if the weather looks really rotten, I will bail also, but if it's just sprinkling, I will go.  My daughter won't be there complaining every step (God, I love that kid!!), so if it's just me getting wet and muddy, it's no biggie.  

But if it's really cold and raining, I will blow it off.  Let's talk in the AM one way or the other.  I'll be leaving my house around 8AM, so I'll try you then.......


----------



## Vortex (May 20, 2005)

I have to leave at 7.30 to get there in time. If its not raining hard I'm going.  We will play cell phone tag.  See ya.


----------

